# Charlie needs a bf/gf



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

Charlie is getting too attached to me, and needs another bf/gf 

And that's the stupid thing. I'm still not sure if he/she, is a he or a she!!!!

I used to think he was male, now I think she's female. I dunno

Have a look at the photo and see what you think. Then I'll type out his/hers ten years of back-story later...

http://talkcockatiels.com/photoplog/index.php?n=2270


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is a boy


----------



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

Ha 

You sound pretty sure?

Is there a birdie hook-up section on this site?  Or I was thinking that I could take him over to the pet shop one day and see which birdie he mingles well with.

I don't wanna force a partner on him, right? But he does need a company. I'm a busy guy, and he getting left home alone too often lately


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

truggle said:


> Ha
> 
> You sound pretty sure?
> 
> ...


She's sure because he's white faced and only males get faces that white, females get more of a grey face.

There isn't a hook up birdie section on here, that'd be interesting though.

I wouldn't take him with you to the pet store, you need to quarantine new birds for 30 days. Also side note, don't get a bird for your bird, get one because you want one.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes Charlie is a boy! 

I wouldnt let him mingle with store birds, thats a good way to expose him to any illnesses the store birds may have....Any new bird should be quarantined in a separate room from your current bird for at least 30 days to prevent the spread of any disease the new bird may have. 

If you just want company for him two males can get along just fine


----------



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

Korvia said:


> Also side note, don't get a bird for your bird, get one because you want one.


I love having cockatiels as pets, but I don't know if I can give them enough of my time 

I got Charlie as a companion for Joey, and they lived together for ten years, until Joey died. Now he just seems bored. And he's waaaaaaay too attached to me. I can't even leave the room without him screaming and flying after me.

It just seems unfair on Charlie to me. I want him to have a friend/gf again, coz he is a social lil birdie. Or if I had to, I guess I could pass him on to a local breeder/multiple cockatiel owner?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you don't feel you have enough time for Charlie then it probably isn't best for for you to get a second bird unfortunately. If you feel the need to rehome Charlie, then you can always ask for anyone here to give him a home. You would just need to post your location so we would know the area you are in.


----------



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies people 

Re: the pet store....

It's not your average lil pet store that you'd find in any town. It's a high-class place that specialises in birdies.

It's where I got Charlie from, as a hand-reaered white-face, and he's been back there a few times in the past, because it's where he stays when I'm on holiday.

But all the staff there have never been able to decide if he/she is male/female


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if they specialize in birds, how were they not able to tell the gender of him? he is a boy based on the white face mask. females of the whiteface mutation dont get that white mask, their face stays grey.


you do not want to expose him to new birds. the store gets their birds from other sources, you never know what diseases they could have. and its a great risk to take to expose your bird to that.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

truggle said:


> I love having cockatiels as pets, but I don't know if I can give them enough of my time
> 
> I got Charlie as a companion for Joey, and they lived together for ten years, until Joey died. Now he just seems bored. And he's waaaaaaay too attached to me. I can't even leave the room without him screaming and flying after me.
> 
> It just seems unfair on Charlie to me. I want him to have a friend/gf again, coz he is a social lil birdie. Or if I had to, I guess I could pass him on to a local breeder/multiple cockatiel owner?


Just think about it carefully. I don't mean to discourage you, it's just sometimes people by a bird for another bird and they don't often get along, so now you have separate them and then the first problem isn't really solved.

Watch to make sure he is eating and drinking.


----------



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> If you don't feel you have enough time for Charlie then it probably isn't best for for you to get a second bird unfortunately. If you feel the need to rehome Charlie, then you can always ask for anyone here to give him a home. You would just need to post your location so we would know the area you are in.


Essssshhhh!!! It's a tough one :wacko:

I've got an erratic work and social life....

I'll work from home some days, and when I have a project I'm passionate about - I won't have a social life - I'll be home 24/7 for Charlie.

On the over hand, I might be working on the road, and won't come home until after five. Then I might go out to the pub or out with friends.

It was never a problem when Joey and Charlie were together. It's a huge open cage, with a giant play area; and they would just explore and play and eat together. But now Charlie is alone... when I return home, he looks like he's just been sat in the same place for hours, waiting for me :blink:

Anyhoo.... if anyone is interested in Charlie, or finding a friend for Charlie...

*East Lancashire, North-West England*


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

truggle said:


> Essssshhhh!!! It's a tough one :wacko:
> 
> I've got an erratic work and social life....
> 
> ...


Good luck finding a home for Charlie, maybe they'll even let you visit him 
or better yet maybe someone will co-own him with you, like when you are able to give him the 24/7 you have him, when you are unable to the other person has him, sounds a little funny, but I heard someone did that with a dog,neither family had time for a dog full time, so they co-owned it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well if you really want to keep Charlie, and he is enjoying himself in your home...and he gets at least an hour out of the cage each day, then getting him a friend *is* an option. I just don't want you to go out and get a second bird and then not have time for either one of them, you know? But if Charlie likes where he lives (with you) and you give him at least an hour out of the cage each day then a friend would keep him company while you're gone and they'd both get attention from you. 

If you do get him a friend, you need to keep the new bird in a separate room with the door closed for 30 days. Wash your hands between handling them and after the 30 days are up introduce them on neutral territory.


----------



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> ...and he gets at least an hour out of the cage each day...


Errrrm.... :blush:

...I never shut the cage now. Unless he's been naughty. Is that Bad?

Charlie is a free-range birdie! I used to shut the cage (when I was going out) when Joey and Charlie together, because they were very mischievous together.

But Charlie alone just isn't mischievous! He has a huge play-area, and free-roam of my house. And 99% of the time... he behaves


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you interact with him for at least an hour each day?


----------



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Do you interact with him for at least an hour each day?


Oh yes! Too much maybe? 

I look like a pirate when I'm at home! He joins in and does EVERYTHING with me around the house. He'll even fly in and find me when I'm in bed sometimes, and I'll wake me with him sat in my ear!!!

On the other hand... Maybe I'll go out Saturday afternoon, see some firends, go to the pub, end up at a house party... and then suddenly I'm coming home on Sunday afternoon, and Charlie has been alone for over 24 hours


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here comes a controversial suggestion... see how he feels about a mirror. It might take care of his companionship needs, although there's also a risk that he might become too bonded to it and have behavior problems as a result. It will also give you some idea of how he might respond to another bird. If he attacks the mirror, then getting him a "friend" might not work out. 

You could start out by showing him a mirror while he's out of the cage, in neutral territory.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

1 hour is the minimum amount of time a cockatiel needs to be interacted with each day. The more, the better.  

Since you're spending more than enough time with him, I don't see why getting him a friend would be an issue. You just need to quarantine the new bird and if they are to live together will need to get along.


----------



## truggle (Oct 28, 2012)

Hehe  Joey loved his mirrors. He'd could spend all day with one.

But Charlie isn't a fan. He's a big soft (hand-reared) lump, that just likes cuddles.

Thank you for all the advice people


----------

